# Workshop Manual Fiat Ducato 2.8 Idtd 1999



## axel55 (Dec 17, 2011)

High to all,

I am searching for a copy of a workshop manual for a fiat Ducato 2.8 idTD 1999.
Is there somebody outthere who could help we on a copy of the manual, or a link were to download? 
If so, you may send it to my mail adress [email protected]

Thanks

Axel


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Try hear this is about the best you will get.
I had one of these books when I had this engine in my old campervan .

http://www.russek-publications.com/shop/citroen/citroen.html


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

That makes two of us tried to dowload one it just will not complete :evil: maybe some one has one! just the pages for the cab would do for me :roll:


----------



## axel55 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike for the link

regards

Axel


----------

